# Hello from Wales! Cinematic Female Vocalist



## ffion (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi there!

I'm new here so here's a quick introduction.

I'm Ffion, a vocalist and songwriter working remotely from North West Wales, UK. Over the past year, I've worked on numerous projects from game soundtracks, vocal sample packs and I am about to sing on my first feature film soundtrack.

Here is a link to my website and below a link to my vocal reel: http://ffionelisa.com/




I look forward to meeting all the lovely folk on here and perhaps working with you too!

All the best,
Ffion


----------



## detritusdave (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Ffion. I'm from South Wales originally (lived in Hampshire for a while now).... welcome


----------



## szczaw (Mar 3, 2021)

I think I saw you on fiverr and bookmarked it


----------



## ffion (Mar 3, 2021)

szczaw said:


> I think I saw you on fiverr and bookmarked it


Nice one! Thank you


----------



## ffion (Mar 3, 2021)

detritusdave said:


> Hi Ffion. I'm from South Wales originally (lived in Hampshire for a while now).... welcome


Hi! Great stuff! Nice to meet you


----------



## mr-sound (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi! Very nice vocal. Good tonal variety and wide range


----------



## ffion (Mar 3, 2021)

mr-sound said:


> Hi! Very nice vocal. Good tonal variety and wide range


Thank you!


----------



## chrisr (Mar 3, 2021)

Captivating stuff! You are hereby invited to our Shropshire meet-up whenever it happens later this year, if you can be arsed to make the journey over the border. As are you @d4vec4rter - neither of you shropshire but close enough. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-shropshire-thread.102330/


----------



## RobbertZH (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Ffion,

Good demonstration of your varied singing styles in your youtube video.
Made me buy your vocal loop library at ghosthack.

But I am also interested to know how you work with composers.
Do you mostly get a melody that you are asked to sing together with the backing track?
Does a composer already have a very clear idea about the singing style and embellishments?

Myself, I am no singer, so I probably am missing knowledge about vocal techniques that you can use to make the vocal lines more attractive and engaging.
At the same time, by listening carefully to various songs, I am aware how much singers add to the vocals (much more then only singing the melody and lyrics).

How much do you add already yourself when recording the vocals?
Or do you give suggestions to the composer that by embelishing the vocals in a certain way and in certain places in the song it will improve the vocals much?
Showing/singing in a live call so that the composer can actually hear the difference when using different singing styles or vocal techniques and how it effects the music or song?

With kind regards,

Robbert


----------



## ffion (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi Robbert,

Thank you for your kind words  I hope you have fun with the vocal pack!

It very much depends, I've only ever had to sing a pre-existing melody with sheet music a hand full of times, I don't mind doing that, it's part of the job, but I do prefer when I get a little more creative input. Usually, composers come to me with the music backing and a brief and ask me to come up with the top line melody and arrangement. Sometimes they want me to write lyrics, sometimes they provide lyrics and sometimes they just want me to make up words or do some nice 'oohs' and 'ahhs'.

As for embellishments, I've never been asked for a specific type of embellishment, I sing what I feel fits the feel of the song and suppose also by me adding some embellishments is a way that I can put a little bit om my mark and style onto the track, I have however been asked to pull back on embellishments. 

And yes, I have had to sing on a live call once, I was caught completely off guard as I hadn't had a chance to listen to the backing track and had to make something up on the spot, good practice but would have preferred more time ha!

Best,
Ffion


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 4, 2021)

really cool stuff. welcome to the forum.


----------



## BassClef (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello Ffion, and welcome to the forum. You have a lovely and very expressive voice.

Bass "Lovely Folk" Clef


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 4, 2021)

welcome


----------



## IFM (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome! I need to bookmark your contact info for some forthcoming projects!


----------



## ffion (Mar 4, 2021)

IFM said:


> Welcome! I need to bookmark your contact info for some forthcoming projects!
> 
> 
> IFM said:
> ...


----------



## Hywel (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi Ffion, welcome to the forum, great to hear your voice. I'm sure you will make lots of connections whilst being here.
I am Welsh, with a father from North Wales and mother from South Wales. I however moved from Wales when I went to college and have lived in England since. I am still an ardent Welsh Rugby supporter however and always try to get back now and then to enjoy the mountains and scenery.


----------



## RobbertZH (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi Ffion,

Thanks for your clear explanation.



> I've only ever had to sing a pre-existing melody with sheet music a hand full of times.


Bit surprised by that.
But when I think about it a bit more, you as a singer have much more experience in creating a good vocal melody (that is also nice to sing).

In the past I have improvised melodies (for lyrics) that sounds good on top of my backing tracks, but sometimes discovered that when isolating those vocal melodies, they may not stand on its own, but really needs the accompaniment and harmony. So I am now doing a songwriting course based on Disney songs as Disney knows how to make melodies that are good even when the vocals are heard in isolation (without any musical backing).



> but I do prefer when I get a little more creative input.


I can imagine that. More fun and creative if you can make up the topline yourself instead of being limited to a provided melody.



> Usually, composers come to me with the music backing and a brief and ask me to come up with the top line melody





> And yes, I have had to sing on a live call once, I was caught completely off guard as I hadn't had a chance to listen to the backing track and had to make something up on the spot, good practice but would have preferred more time ha!


I can very well imagine that 
But what I meant, is in which style and how you sing can change the (mood of the) music completely. It would then be nice to hear different options so that as composer you can hear the difference that it makes. But not necessarily during a live call.

Robbert


----------

